# Vape shop in Alberton?.



## stevie g (31/7/15)

Is there one?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/7/15)

Yeah, Vape Cartel
Check with @KieranD

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (31/7/15)

Vaperite is in Bedfordview. Not quite Alberton but pretty close.


----------



## KieranD (31/7/15)

@Sprint I am based in Meyersdal, Alberton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (31/7/15)

Thanks guys sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

